# New tweeters?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I know this is sort of out of the realm of HT, but I figure you guys would know more over car guys...

Currently I have a pair of Image Dynamics CTX6.5" components in my car, and everything running active through an MS8 for processing, and a 200w x4 amp to speakers and tweeters. With the MS8 I have full reign over crossovers and slopes, and need new tweeters. Size isn't really an issue, although the smaller the better just to avoid having 4" tweeter pods sitting on my dash somewhere. My question is, what tweeters should I consider looking at since I have the adjustability and can run active? Currently I have the tweeters crossed at 3500 @ 24db/octave and its decent. Just need more. Also, the rest of the system is two Fi Q18's in 7.5cube at 28hz on 2200 so the tweeters have to be able to keep up with everything else lol. 

Any pointers in a general direction to look would be great.


----------

